# Sunday Morning Yak Ride Navarre Beach



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Got out to Navarre Beach with my yak and launched by the pier at 6 AM. Grabbed three hard tails with my second cast near the pier and trolled them on out deeper looking for some King. Wind was out of the west and kicked up a little as the morning went on.Water claritywas fair but lots of jelly fish.

Started slowly trolling that pair and immediately the cigar minnow got nailed but went immediately slack. Figured I forgot to check the drag but it was feather light. Pulled it in and the rig was kinked up pretty good - must've been a decent king but it missed the hook and the stinger. Set out one more cigar minnow and kept paddling. Tough paddling against that wind which had shifted a little southwest by 9. 

Let the wind drift me back East to the eastanda little to inside the pier length.While I tried to get organized with my bait rod andput a new rig on my other rod when my Penn with the hard tail started singing.The fish made asolid run while I reached back and cleared the other line with cigar minnow I just put out. Gained a little ground on him and he made another smoking run. Had to tighten the drag a little since I was afraid of getting spooled at this point. Had the drag fairly tight and got up and down on him three or four times. He pulled real hard - so much I was thinking maybe it's a jack, but each time he'd make another run dragging me out further into the gulf. Finally wore him down and could see that it was a king - and decent size. After a couple of more runs had him sufficiently tuckered out, got him boatside stuck the handgaff in him and proceeded to navigate him into the kayak trying to keep my feet out of his mouth. He did manage to snag my left foot as I was maneuvering for space and getting his head situated but at least he wasn't thrashing. 

Packed it up and headed to shore. Surf had picked up considerably so as I got close I turned and started backingthe yakback on to the beach when one wave caught me and raised my front end - even as I was leaning forward and paddling into it. Tumped me over but I had lashed everything down and was glad I remembered to wrap a line around the king's tail for just such an occurrence. Dragged the king, the yak and my pride back onto the beach and after recovering and icing him down I packed up the yak and headed home. Thought he was the largest I'd caught in the yak so I got the scale out and sure enough- 26# - biggest catch to date fishing from my yak. Some bull reds may have come close but doubt they were much over 20#.

Got a couple of pictures with my son who didn't want to get out of bedthis morning (bud he did help me get all cleaned up by noon). Just getting ready to make some fish dip now.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome! :bowdown


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## marlin87 (Jun 30, 2008)

thats bad ass, so this was by the pensacola pier?

o nvm i see. that is a great fish, i ould like to try that, you catch stuff like that all the time on your kayak?


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

That is awesome, I need to get my yak out there!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Marlin - Not all the time - but I have had some large bull reds, a 21# Jack, and a few high teens kings (could never get the large kings in the yak though).


----------



## marlin87 (Jun 30, 2008)

thats great, im forsure going try that soon.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Nicesmoker king and nice report, Mark! :bowdown:bowdown Those big ones can be hard to get in the yak and I'm glad it worked out for ya! :clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Man!, that's an awesome report... with a climax and everything....cool , very cool mon....:clap


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Great report! & awesome fish.

My biggest king was around 15# last year. This year I've only gotten the small ones to the yak.

I can only imagine fighting one that size while paddling. 

Great catch!

Bryan


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Your post must have fired some yakkers up, friday morning there were 12 yaks out there at one time by the pier.


----------



## monsterflat (Mar 29, 2008)

BOSS!!!!! I have the same yak and was wondering whether or not it would be sea / surf worthy...YOU SURE PROVED IT WORKS!!!!! 

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Awesome catch man..

Thats impressive:clap


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice story...you did well:clap:clap:clap, and for the :takephoto:toast


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Great post & picsMark!!! Awesome king!!! Thanks for sharing... :bowdown :clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah firedawg - Saw a lot of yaks out this past Sunday (7/13) also. My buddy Kreg and I went out and caught a mixed bag. Lots of king actions plenty of knock downs and I got 3 to the boat (one juvie and two teenish). Pretty fun but still looking to get into the 30 lbers. I can dream right?


----------

